# going on a cruise



## coneyislander (Sep 12, 2012)

I am going on a cruise and I would like to purchase some yarn while Im in one of the Ports.
I am going to Cozumel, Belize, Honduras Isla Roatan, and Costa Maya.
does anyone know where there is somewhere to buy yarn in any or all of those places?
or knitting notions, Id really LOVE to buy a yarn bowl or some yarn bowls as gifts
thanks!
L


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Can't help with your question, but wishing you a lovely time. I've seen lots of documentaries on that area of the world - All Beautiful.
Enjoy!
Franci


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Been there and didn't find a yarn shop among the Diamonds Internationals, Tanzanite Internationals, and all do the other touristy places at the ports. If you find any, please post and let me know!! I have only been big into yarn for about five years so when we went I wasn't looking for yarn related stores. Have fun!! We are doing the eastern Caribbean in January.


----------



## Not retired yet (Jun 7, 2014)

I have been to all of these ports, and can't remember seeing any shops that carried yarn. Have a great time!


----------



## shannand (Oct 27, 2011)

Went to all those ports except Costa Maya this summer and did not find yarn in any of the ports. We did not veer past the ports to look. Hopefully next time we will get the chance to. Have a wonderful time. **If you find staff guarding a cabin on the ship saying there is a special guest, know that the person did something very very wrong (tooo bad to be in the general population on board jail). {put someone in the room across from ours and 24 hour guard for 3 days until docked}


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I am doing the East Carib in April so let us know if you find anywhere please.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I am doing the East Carib in April so let us know if you find anywhere please.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Think snorkeling, not knitting, and you will enjoy the ports.....otherwise, can't think of any shopping for yarn at all.


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

I have been all over the Caribbean, and have NEVER seen as much as an inch of yarn for sale. 

If you want to work on a yarn project on the ship during quiet times, you will have to take the yarn and all of the tools with you. I normally take quilting on ships -- envelopes containing the cut and marked fabric bits to piece into blocks, one block per envelope, plus a small sewing kit with the threads, needles, a few pins, scissors, and several thimbles. (Take thimbles in several sizes since hands and feet usually change sizes in the tropics.) 

Have a fun trip!


----------



## rlbrown63 (Apr 10, 2013)

We are going to San Juan Puerto Rico, Grand Turk and St Maarten on Jan 18th- I am taking my crocheting with me as I plan to sit around and relax.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I did a search for buying yarn in Cozumel and found this post from 2011 that tells of one at that time any way.

http://www.cozumelmycozumel.com/dc/index.php?/topic/2479-craft-store-solana/


----------

